# Bowling for Bullies Friday, March 18, 2011



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Friday, March 18, 2011 @ 8pm


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

See you there girl!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> See you there girl!


We fighting for that lowest score trophy! lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Come out tonight for Bowling for Bullies! Teams of 6 and if you don't have a team Killa will find you one. Starts at 9....


----------

